# Earrings and pendant



## Lone Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Earclips: 30 mm
Pendant: 50 mm
African Blackwood/Mother of pearl

Thanks for looking
Horst

Critique welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow. Very nice. 

I hope you don't mind, I sent the pix to my wife. She's going to love them...


----------



## skiprat (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow!!!! That is really some very fine detail especially considering the small size. I'm very impressed!!! Well done :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job of implementing the Hans W (Germany) and Hans F (Arizona) spider effect,   
Blackwood???


----------



## penhead (Oct 28, 2009)

Trivets..
Wow...now that's clever...and very nice..!!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 28, 2009)

Hans they are marvelous!!!

(From the root word, a MARVEL)

How long did it take you?????

WOW!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!   Thats really cool!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice. I second how long did it take?
Sort of dread my daughter seeing this one


----------



## hewunch (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW those are some kind of nice!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW!!  Nice!

Robin


----------



## Manny (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice

The precision is almost mechanical. Did you do these on a metal lathe?


----------



## fernhills (Oct 28, 2009)

Gosh, they are cool..


----------



## bitshird (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazing work.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow...those look awesome!!


----------



## broitblat (Oct 28, 2009)

Great looking and very impressive.

  -Barry


----------



## mredburn (Oct 28, 2009)

Wonderful design and execution, I may have to borrow that design for a pendant for my wife.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome work, beautiful.


----------



## woodchick (Oct 29, 2009)

Horst, those are truly special!


----------



## markgum (Oct 29, 2009)

excellant.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments!
I don't really know, how long it took to make them. I think the actual
turning for the pendant took about half an hour ( I'm a rather slow worker );
the earclips took less.
But I spend a considerable amount of time experimenting with my makeshift
equipment. 
@ Manny: I didn't use a metal lathe but a compound table helped a lot.

Horst


----------



## Cincelaser (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, awesome pieces, congratulations!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW! WOW! is all I can say,did I say WOW!!!Victor


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! Very nice!!




Daniel said:


> Sort of dread my daughter seeing this one


 

I agree lol


----------



## george (Nov 1, 2009)

Realy, realy great work !!!


----------



## fiferb (Nov 1, 2009)

Those are amazing! Beautiful work!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 2, 2009)

Those are very nice. I was also wondering what tooling was used so I am glad I see the pictures.


----------

